# Crap hits the fan and 20 LB propane tanks.....



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

First off, I don't like SHTF, I just don't like the term used. 

But, something I have been attempting to do is collect old 20 pound propane tanks. You can take in any old junky rust propane tank into menards and they will swap you out a reconditioned and refilled one for 17.xx. I new tank costs up to 30 bucks empty.

So, if I ever see one lying around at a persons home all junk and rusty, I stop by and offer them 5 bucks and explain to them that those cannot be refilled. Yesterday, I stopped at a burnt out bar where a man lived in a single room. Knocked and gave him my offer. He thought and agreed. I traded out at menards. I have 22.xx invested. I do use propane for grilling and some warming of the house. However, I always keep all tanks filled.

I have always been told that during outages and such, propane is the first thing to go. I am also sure that if the outage was extended, one could barter or sell these full tanks for much more.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

ok so how about "the fecal matter is about to impact the axial flow aerodynamic device"


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

ace admirer said:


> ok so how about "the fecal matter is about to impact the axial flow aerodynamic device"


FMIATITAFD? Way too many letters :duel:

I don't have anything that uses propane right now but have a couple of old tanks that were left by the previous owner. I have been thinking about swapping them out at some point to use with a coleman stove or something in the future. When I have some extra cash that is!

Angela


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

SHTF = Poo Spray?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

SHTF = stuff hits the fan or SHTF = spit hits the fan? lol I saw a baby bib one time that said "Spit Happens", and although I immediately knew it meant the "bad" word, it was just so cute I couldn't help but laugh. 

I don't have any small propane tanks or anything to use them on yet. I plan to get some sort of camp stove and tanks, hopefully when they go on sale in the spring. That's good info about them, but we don't have Menard's here. Wonder if anyone around here does that? Hmmm, I'll have to check into that. Thanks!


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Walmart and rural king will allow trade ins as well


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Tanks have "expiration" dates on them...if you have a place to get them tested, they may pass and still be fillable.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Lowes and Home Depot do exchanges too. And TSC, I think.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

anniew said:


> Tanks have "expiration" dates on them...if you have a place to get them tested, they may pass and still be fillable.


Tanks are now required to have a ODP valve ( has the triangle knob versus the older round knob so you can tell them apart ), however, there are several places around here that sell propane as a side line, and they will fill anything, regardless of age, condition, valve, etc. I have 6-8 older tanks filled, and just sitting up, along with 6 100lb ones, and will never use them unless I can't get propane anymore.

Also ran up on a couple of real deals on 500gal tanks this past year, and plan to plumb them in with the existing 500gal underground one we have, so we would have YEARS of propane in reserve if used just for cooking/hot water....which, again, if things got tough, is all we'd use the propane for. Heat would be 100% wood ( almost is now ).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . "Nasty fan job" . . . .


----------

